# Live in Minnesota???



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Anyone live in the St. Paul/Minneapolis, Minnesota area? My husband and I would like to have a play date or swap for boarding.

Amanda


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper and I live in Minneapolis!  We live in the Uptown area for now (plan on moving to a place with--hopefully--a nice big yard next summer). We'd be happy to work out a play date or boarding swap, if you'd like.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Laura is a Vizsla owner in the SF Bay Area. A great person I would trust my Vizslas with. And that list is VERY small.

RBD




> I want to thank you for your business over the years. I have enjoyed every minute with your beloved pets.
> I am moving to Minnesota in October and will start up my pet sitting business anew in the Minneapolis area.
> Thank you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## dghubbard06 (Nov 4, 2010)

We are in Highland Park with Stella!


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

We are near Lake Nokomis with Clementine


----------



## 1941j3Cub (Jul 7, 2011)

We are 4 hrs North of MSP near Fargo, ND.


----------

